# Advice for starter bows for daughters age 9 and 11



## RedneckFoodie (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi All

Im looking at getting bows for my daughters... and myself actually, but that is for another thread. 
I am very new to this and would really appreciate some advice suggestions on makes and models to consider. They are average height and average build. My 11 yo is fairly strong as she does gymnastics.
Havent measured draw length yet.

Also, feel free to add what you didnt like about certain makes / models and why I (as a newbie) should avoid.

Thanks
RNF.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

My girls are 6 and 8 one has a mini genesis and the other has a diamond atomic. Overall I prefer the atomic as you can set draw length and the mini genesis is just draw back and shoot with no set length.


----------



## RedneckFoodie (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the response, commfishmtk


----------



## opper (Feb 14, 2012)

I would recommend the ELITE spirit if you can find one - a few years old now - but a great bow. My son shot one for a few years. Light and well made.


----------



## dmattingly (Jul 29, 2019)

My daughter is 12 currently shooting an elite spirit and its a great bow. She started out with a bear cruzer g2 when she was 10 and shot it for over a year. The elite emerge and impression are also good choices, they're the same as the spirit with a revised grip and a roller cable guide.


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

When my daughter was 12 I bought a Cabelas Instigator by Bowtech. I bought it mainly cause it was very adjustable 23-29” DL and 30-60# DW. A grow with her type of bow. Also I didn’t know is she would stick with it. She is 16 now and I offered to buy her a new bow. She refused, her words “Why would I want a new bow, I like my bow”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggr9 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got my 8yr old daughter started shooting. PSE Mini Burner is working great so far.


----------



## dmattingly (Jul 29, 2019)

I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet but the new elite ember looks really nice on paper. the adjustability of a bear cruzer or diamond infinite edge but with tuning futures of a higher end bow and limb stops for a nice back wall. I have a niece that's going to be needing an upgrade from her cruzer light sometime in the near future. I may change my mind after shooting it but right now it looks the most appealing to me.


----------



## bostoned (May 4, 2006)

Purchased my daughter a diamond at our local shop and they set her all up. It is a great bow for young kids because it has so much range in terms of draw weight and draw length. Ours came with a peep, Truglo 3 pin sight and a whisker biscuit rest. She was just turning 11 when we got it. She loves it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfull (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi there,
first you want to find our if they want to shoot a recurve or compound bow. Then I would consider getting them some lessons first to see if they even like it and stick with it (not sure if they have tried it much before). The Elite Ember is a great started bow as it can be adjusted in draw length (15"-29") and draw weight (10lbs-60lbs)


----------



## Jfull (Sep 16, 2019)

dmattingly my daughter shot it at the ATA and we just got our first one in. It sits dead in the hand and is super nice to shoot.


----------



## frasij (Oct 16, 2015)

Curious where you landed with a bow for your daughters RedneckFoodie?

I help teach at a few youth archery programs and we've had good luck with the Diamond Infinite Edge for the performance and price. The Mission Radik are great also but cost more. We haven't tried the Elite out yet but also worth looking into.


----------



## NYbowhunter80 (Jan 27, 2020)

The new pse max s3da version is probably the highest quality “kids” bow your gonna find.


----------



## 06bigghorn (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been looking into the Diamond Edge Sb1 for my 8 y/o son. Last night at my local shop, I was recommended the Diamond Infinite Edge Pro because of its lighter overall weight. I haven't compared the differences between the 2 yet, but look very similar.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

Give the PSE Centrix SD a good look. I got my son a 30-40lb one and that thing is super smooth, fun to shoot, and the quality is really good compared to the other bows we have had or shot. Probably my favorite to date.


----------



## tru baller (Mar 25, 2011)

I just purchased A Diamond Edge 320 for my 13 year old son and I have to say it is absolutely a fantastic setup!


----------



## Twisted Trauma (Apr 8, 2014)

I started my kids on either the Diamond Infinite Edge or the Darton Ranger X - We were happy with both.


----------



## koeninger (Apr 10, 2020)

NYbowhunter80 said:


> The new pse max s3da version is probably the highest quality “kids” bow your gonna find.


Is the only difference with that version the limb stop? It's hard to find any info about it, PSE just has one sentence on their website.


----------

